#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Qual o melhor servidor DNS

## FernandodeDeus

Estou no estado de São Paulo e com o problema no dns da telefonica decidi não usa-lo mais por enquanto. Mas qual o melhor para substitui-lo. Fiz alguns testes e vou coloca-los:

UOL 200.221.11.100 e 200.201.11.101 = bons, o mais rapido para dar resposta de site, ping em 46 ms , porem tive problema com o conteudo ig. Não fuciona convertenodo sites do ig.

Open DNS 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220 = bom , estavel mas muito demorado para dar resposta, dos que testei o mais demorado.

Optiglobe= 200.185.6.131 e 200.185.6.163 = velocidade madiana para a resposta do site, por enquanto foi o que menos teve seus contras.

Deem suas opiniões sobre o melhor DNS para que eu possa analisar e deixar melhor meu servidor.

----------


## rubensk

> Estou no estado de São Paulo e com o problema no dns da telefonica decidi não usa-lo mais por enquanto. Mas qual o melhor para substitui-lo. Fiz alguns testes e vou coloca-los:
> 
> UOL 200.185.6.131 e 200.185.6.163 = bons, o mais rapido para dar resposta de site, ping em 46 ms , porem tive problema com o conteudo ig. Não fuciona convertenodo sites do ig.
> 
> Open DNS 208.67.222.222 e 208.67.220.220 = bom , estavel mas muito demorado para dar resposta, dos que testei o mais demorado.
> 
> Optiglobe= 200.185.6.131 e 200.185.6.163 = velocidade madiana para a resposta do site, por enquanto foi o que menos teve seus contras.
> 
> Deem suas opiniões sobre o melhor DNS para que eu possa analisar e deixar melhor meu servidor.


Os do UOL são 200.221.11.100 e 200.221.11.101. Os que você listou como do UOL são da Optiglobe.

Mas o melhor é rodar seu próprio serviço de DNS usando BIND, Unbound, PowerDNS Recursor etc. no Linux.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Os do UOL são 200.221.11.100 e 200.221.11.101. Os que você listou como do UOL são da Optiglobe.
> 
> Mas o melhor é rodar seu próprio serviço de DNS usando BIND, Unbound, PowerDNS Recursor etc. no Linux.


 
corrigido.......mas por enquanto não vou montar ainda....quais me recomendam usar?

----------


## Gustavinho

Fala fernando blza....espero lhe ajudar....

os que estão em negrito parece ser os melhores para links da telefonica.....faça um teste..

abração

Servidores DNS Público 
Nível 3 Communications (Broomfield, CO, E.U.) 
*4.2.2.1 
4.2.2.2 
4.2.2.3 
4.2.2.4 
4.2.2.5 
4.2.2.6* 

Verizon (Reston, VA, E.U.) 
151.197.0.38 
151.197.0.39 
151.202.0.84 
151.202.0.85 
151.202.0.85 
151.203.0.84 
151.203.0.85 
199.45.32.37 
199.45.32.38 
199.45.32.40 
199.45.32.43 

GTE (Irving, TX, E.U.) 
192.76.85.133 
206.124.64.1 
Ligue um IP (Albuquerque, NM, E.U.) 
67.138.54.100 

OpenDNS (San Francisco, CA, E.U.) 
208.67.222.222 
208.67.220.220 

Exetel (Sydney, AU) 
220.233.167.31 

VRx Network Services (New York, NY, E.U.) 
199.166.31.3 

SpeakEasy (Seattle, WA, E.U.) 
66.93.87.2 
216.231.41.2 
216.254.95.2 
64.81.45.2 
64.81.111.2 
64.81.127.2 
64.81.79.2 
64.81.159.2 
66.92.64.2 
66.92.224.2 
66.92.159.2 
64.81.79.2 
64.81.159.2 
64.81.127.2 
64.81.45.2 
216.27.175.2 
66.92.159.2 
66.93.87.2 

Sprintlink (Overland Park, KS, E.U.) 
199.2.252.10 
204.97.212.10 
204.117.214.10 

Cisco (San Jose, CA, E.U.) 
64.102.255.44 
128.107.241.185

----------


## FernandodeDeus

E ai gustavo blz......então esses dns estão com a latencia alta em media 200 ms contra 40 ms da optiglobe, demoram mais para converter o site e acaba ficando demorada a abertura da pagina no cliente deixando assim uma navegação desagradavel. Queria trabalhar com um dns que tivesse uma latencia pequena paara que a pagina abrisse rapidamente , tipo o da uol que tem latencia de 12 ms , os sites abrem quase que instantaneamente, mas não traduz endereços da ig....não sei porque...

----------


## Gustavinho

Putsss que pena cara......bom meu amigo tem usado se nao me engano o
*4.2.2.2 
4.2.2.3* 

E disse que parece estar muito bom no provedor dele.....
Mais se for o caso da um aviso ao pessoal por ae...falando que só o ig ta apresentando problemas.

----------


## Pedro0278

Acabo de testar aqui e realmente os DNS do UOl estao bloquando os endereços do Ig... porque será? isso nao deveria estar acontecendo.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Putsss que pena cara......bom meu amigo tem usado se nao me engano o
> *4.2.2.2* 
> *4.2.2.3* 
> 
> E disse que parece estar muito bom no provedor dele.....
> Mais se for o caso da um aviso ao pessoal por ae...falando que só o ig ta apresentando problemas.


 
testei aqui esses que vc passou mas o da optiglobe ainda acabam tendo uma resposta um pouco mais rapida....Mas agradeço......


Gustavo ...da uma olhada nesse outro tópico e ve se pode me ajudar em algo...

Acessar MK em bridge

----------


## alexandrecorrea

monte um dns local caching only.. e aponta os forwarders para o open dns... fica muito bom e rapido..

o tempo de resposta para uma query que nao esteja no cache do dns varia muito ... mas basta 1 acesso para ele gravar os dns envolvidos em cada acesso..

----------


## alexandrecorrea

detalhe:

com a solução que eu disse.. voce vai ter seu proprio DNS ... sem depender de ninguem.. a telefonica vai poder explodir o dns dela.. voce vai ficar normal :P

alias é o que todo provedor deveria fazer.. tem dns local...  :Smile:

----------


## bjaraujo

Como o alexandrecorrea disse, instala um cache dns. Aqui instalo o bind sem mexer em suas configurações. Configuro o sistema e o squid para acessá-lo em 127.0.0.1. Nos clientes o ip do gateway, o servidor.

----------


## bjaraujo

O que impressionante é que raramente vc verá "Localizando site.com..." verá apenas "Aguardando resposta de...".

----------


## alexandrecorrea

precisa fazer algumas acls.. para ficar seguro..e evitar maiores problemas ... (cache poison) e tambem evitar que acessos externos usem o seu dns..

aqui na under tem um artigo que escrevi explicando como configurar um servidor de dns .. seguro.. e rapido !

----------


## ultralaser

posta o link do artigo

----------


## alexandrecorrea

Dicas para proteger seu servidor DNS (BIND) - Parte 01 | Under-Linux.Org

----------


## osmano807

Uso o OpenDNS, bloqueei até ping da internet, e ainda continua funcionando normal.

----------


## Malverick

Como vc viu no outro tópico eu to usando da optglobe, pinga com 52ms.

----------


## iuredaluz

> Dicas para proteger seu servidor DNS (BIND) - Parte 01 | Under-Linux.Org


 
grande alexandre, vc pd me dizer como posso saber se meu bind ta fazendo cache dos dns?
abraços

----------


## lipeiori

Aqui to usando OpenDNS.

----------


## rubensk

Para DNS cache local sugiro o Unbound rodando no seu Linux ou FreeBSD preferido.

----------


## agpnet

Pessoal, tenho uma solução Ruindows para isto, quando eu utilizava o serviço 3g aqui na minha regiao, vivia dando problema no DNS da operadora, ai é Claro :Stickyman: , eu achei um programa bem leve.. tem uns 2 mb e pouco... roda em qualquer maquina com ruindows mesmo workstation, ele acessa os root servers.. tipo a.dns.br, b.dns.br... etc. e faz cache,tem um bocado de opções para configurar, tudo automático, muito rápido e fácil de configurar (sistema de janelas ruindows).
O nome dele é Simple DNS Plus, o site do fabricante (inclusive tem outros soft. bem bacanas) é o JH Software , e o site do soft. direto é o Simple DNS Plus .

Espero ter ajudado
Quando falo "ruindows", não é porque não gosto dele, mas sim porque: o que seriam dos usuários se não fosse ele!!!.. muito bom.. para usuários!

Valew!!! :Itsme:

----------


## int21

Cara monta o seu, é mais jogo. Um cache seu nessa hora faz diferença

----------


## 1929

> Cara monta o seu, é mais jogo. Um cache seu nessa hora faz diferença


Desculpem se eu faço uma pergunta boba.
Tem como eu montar uma máquina para fazer o servidor de proxy e ao mesmo tempo um servidor de dns? Não dá para fazer na mesma máquina que está o mikrotik, né?

----------


## agpnet

> Desculpem se eu faço uma pergunta boba.
> Tem como eu montar uma máquina para fazer o servidor de proxy e ao mesmo tempo um servidor de dns? Não dá para fazer na mesma máquina que está o mikrotik, né?


Nunca ouvi falar em server DNS no MK, apenas como cache, mas eu instalei o Bind no serv. proxy (Debian 5) e parece estar tudo bem, pois ele fica com ip privado e apenas os clientes das redes do mk tem acesso a ele.

----------


## 1929

> Nunca ouvi falar em server DNS no MK, apenas como cache, mas eu instalei o Bind no serv. proxy (Debian 5) e parece estar tudo bem, pois ele fica com ip privado e apenas os clientes das redes do mk tem acesso a ele.


Correto, mas dá para colocar o servidor de dns junto nesta máquina que está com servidor proxy?

----------


## Pedro0278

> Correto, mas dá para colocar o servidor de dns junto nesta máquina que está com servidor proxy?


Dá sim... Se ele for proxy, servidor de DNS e alguma coisa mais funciona numa boa.

Mas se vc tiver um pczinho ai meia boca poe a parte.

----------


## terencerocha

como funcionam as consultas dns...
seu recem configurado servidor dns ao ser perguntado sobre o site XYZ Consulting responde por qual ip...
ele ainda nao sabe entao ele pergunta pros servidores raiz...ai o servidor raiz diz pra ele q esse site responde por 1.1.1.1...
ele grava essa informacao no cache...na proxima vez q alguem perguntar pelo site XYZ Consulting ele ja sabe a resposta e ja diz pro cliente q o ip eh 1.1.1...
resumindo...faz do seu mk um servidor cache e pronto...

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> Dá sim... Se ele for proxy, servidor de DNS e alguma coisa mais funciona numa boa.
> 
> Mas se vc tiver um pczinho ai meia boca poe a parte.


 
acho que vou fazer isso rodando dns e cache full. Será que fica bom noma maquina media....um d.core com 2 gb?

----------


## GuE

Se vc tiver um proxy com dns dedicado é uma maravilha, editando os conf direitinho p/ a maquina setando espaço de memoria, swap tudo certim mamae fica muito bom web parece outra hehe, melhor proxy é aquele que atende a sua necessidade =).

----------

